# Fishing in the storm?



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Does anyone on here go during a storm? And do you find yourself getting more fish while its raining? just currious on people that have gone .I was thinking about going as long as its not lightning real bad the rain I'm ok with.


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

If there's no lightning, go for it...otherwise make the smart choice and stay home


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

So I went and it didnt even rain go figure but turned out great. I caught 2 kings lost one to a dolphin. And choked on 2 others


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Went to the pier Friday during the storm and it worked out well. May start storm fishing more


----------

